# Bindings for Lib Tech TRS



## jester0110 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2012 Lib Tech TRS and a set of Cartels and Double Agents.

I know they are on opposite ends, Cartels are soft and Double Agents are stiff. Which do you think will work better with the TRS?


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

jester0110 said:


> I have a 2012 Lib Tech TRS and a set of Cartels and Double Agents.
> 
> I know they are on opposite ends, Cartels are soft and Double Agents are stiff. Which do you think will work better with the TRS?


I am not familiar with the double agents, but Cartels kill it. It really comes down to preference. The stiffer the binding, the easier it is to flex your board.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Ride with a stiff boot go with Cartels. Soft/Medium flex boot Double Agent.





SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## jester0110 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have Nike Vapen so i guess ride double agents are better?


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Cartels are not "soft"


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

jester0110 said:


> I have a 2012 Lib Tech TRS and a set of Cartels and Double Agents.
> 
> I know they are on opposite ends, Cartels are soft and Double Agents are stiff. Which do you think will work better with the TRS?


What did you end up with?

I got a this years Lib Tech TRS HP and searching for suitable bindings.

I have an old Cartel which I start with, but when the prices drop I'll get new bindings. Cartel, Genesis, Mission or Diode. I have Cartel on my Burton boards and really like them. Demoed the Genesis and Diode - super comfortable and the Diode was super responsive.


----------



## freddieroach (Jan 18, 2015)

i just picked up the same board and am using old cartels aswell. i find that TRS HP is a bit of a bumpy ride. read on thegoodride.com that genesis plus TRS would be a good combo. looking to probably demo the genesis, what did u think about them?


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

I did my first ride with TRS this weekend I various conditions. I had my old cartel on. Perhaps my condition where better because I didn't think it was a bumpy ride. But cartel och genesis reflex could make it less bumpy. I haven't tried genesis but I have tried Diode and the ankle strap and ratchet system was the best I have tried. If I get man hands on genesis at a good price I wi go for it.


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

I am riding this years TRS HP with the new model Union Factory - the T.Rice Navigators and I have to say I am enjoying the combo very much


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

grimsontyde said:


> I am riding this years TRS HP with the new model Union Factory - the T.Rice Navigators and I have to say I am enjoying the combo very much


Have you tried Burton Cartel and Genesis? Can you compare these bindings on the TRS?


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got this years cartels recently for another setup and tried to center them on the trs and other decks and its to far off so I going to sell them and look into something else


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

grimsontyde said:


> I just got this years cartels recently for another setup and tried to center them on the trs and other decks and its to far off so I going to sell them and look into something else


In what way far off?

I have Cartel EST on my Burton Antler. With the EST it's easy to make the bindings center on the board.

Is this not possible/hard to do with the Cartel ReFlex?


----------

